# Current stuff (like past collections, exclusive travel sets) you'd find at DFS Galleria Singapore (Scotts Rd)



## patty88 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Current stuff (like past collections, exclusive travel sets) you'd find at DFS Galleria Singapore (Scotts Rd)*

For all those MAC fans in Singapore, or those travelling to Sg:- Thought I'd post a thread in the Mac Chat Asia section about what's available currently at the DFS Galleria Singapore in Scotts Road.

  	Reason why I'm doing this is that, I realise that this store carries alot of past seasons' goodies like travel sets, exclusive stuff, and generally, things that you don't find anymore in the other dept store-based MAC stores in Singapore, nor in the free-standing store in Ngee Ann City.  I've always been able to get really good stuff, or collections I've missed previously - like pigment sets way after the collection has ended in other regular stores.  Unfortunately, the prices are the same as the regular stores.  I haven't been to DFS so frequently in the past year, but will try to do so now. 

  	So....I hope this thread will encourage Sg-based Spectrites to post *new goodies* to *update *all of us.  I'll start off with the current goodies available (btw, this store also has other regular MAC stuff):-

  	As of Nov 2010, the store is carrying *Look in a Box collection* - I saw stacks of the 3 types of Look in a Box collection.  The one with bare study paint pot looks nice, but I didn't get it...  There's also a brush set that has a *cute polka-dot kind of brush-rol*l - Didn't buy it too, as I've already got those brushes.

  	Girls, let's keep this thread going, for all those who can pop by the DFS Galleria Singapore (Scotts Rd) store.  I guess we can help each other look out for past goodies....


----------

